# New to Asturias



## bluebell01 (Aug 25, 2014)

My husband and I are moving to Aviles in the near future we are looking for groups and organisations in the area for expats.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bluebell01 said:


> My husband and I are moving to Aviles in the near future we are looking for groups and organisations in the area for expats.


I have a friend from Aviles, we stayed in the area and visited him, nice town centre, but very industrial in places, all the time there I never heard another word of English spoken, so I would presume Ex Pats are few and far between.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

bluebell01 said:


> My husband and I are moving to Aviles in the near future we are looking for groups and organisations in the area for expats.


Would you by chance be moving to work in Asturias ? As it's a little bit of Expat heaven in and
around Aviles for Brit's, Hungarian's, Czech's, Portuguese, etc.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I have a friend from Aviles, we stayed in the area and visited him, nice town centre, but very industrial in places, all the time there I never heard another word of English spoken, so I would presume Ex Pats are few and far between.


Believe me - those days have changed if your a working Expat. Personally I'd
make a beeline for Lastres ( twin town Portwenn in Reino Unido ) rather 
looking out on the backdrop of the Steel Works in Aviles.
Lovely little Asturian port and village just up the coast from Gijon, great
idiyllic place full of atmosphere and romance.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Believe me - those days have changed if your a working Expat. Personally I'd
> make a beeline for Lastres ( twin town Portwenn in Reino Unido ) rather
> looking out on the backdrop of the Steel Works in Aviles.
> Lovely little Asturian port and village just up the coast from Gijon, great
> idiyllic place full of atmosphere and romance.


You really are Dr. Mateo's #1 fan, aren't you? 


I agree with Williams. There are loads of towns in the area that are a lot more appealing than Aviles!


----------



## bluebell01 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hepa said:


> I have a friend from Aviles, we stayed in the area and visited him, nice town centre, but very industrial in places, all the time there I never heard another word of English spoken, so I would presume Ex Pats are few and far between.


Hi, we will be working in Aviles but are hoping to live in close to the sea and golf courses?


----------



## bluebell01 (Aug 25, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Believe me - those days have changed if your a working Expat. Personally I'd
> make a beeline for Lastres ( twin town Portwenn in Reino Unido ) rather
> looking out on the backdrop of the Steel Works in Aviles.
> Lovely little Asturian port and village just up the coast from Gijon, great
> idiyllic place full of atmosphere and romance.


Yes, we are looking for somwhere in that area, there seems some lovely places.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

bluebell01 said:


> Hi, we will be working in Aviles but are hoping to live in close to the sea and golf courses?


Well check out Luanco or Candas - only 20 to 25 minutes from Aviles, nice
beach with Luanco boasting not only 2 Alimerka supermarkets but also a
Supercor and a Familla, no less. All within easy walking distance ( so none
of that out of town Supermarket nonsense )
Which is pretty good going for a village by the sea. Also I have it on the
highest authority that Supercor and Familia sell Weetabix !!


----------



## bluebell01 (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking forward to some good food available at Supermarkets around the area. I have been working in Eastern Europe for 6 years and missed out on a lot of my favorites. The nearest I got to any sort of English food was when they had British week at Lidl and that was about once a year.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes Eastern European languages will be useful too.


----------

